# PISD ruined my new relationship :-(



## ADHD&comfused (Jul 27, 2013)

Hi there, 

I am 25 and recently diagnosed with ADHD my most recent relationship ended due to my controlling and codependent behaviours. When I was 17 I was cheated on by my girlfriend of 3 years over the space of 6 months, I was single for 6 years until I met the women of my dreams and that's where it began to go wrong, when she would go out with friends or family I would get PTSD symptoms (severe anxiety (feel sick and I would shut down and become inwardly angry), sweaty palms etc) I didn't understand why i felt the way i did and act the way i did and still don't. I was waiting for her to cheat on me or leave me :-( I would check up on her by looking at her texts, Facebook and call her 5x a day (she didn't know about the checking facebook or texts) She is an angel and stayed with me for 2 years until she couldn't handle it any more :-( I have been doing so much research on the matter and came to the PISD conclusion?


----------



## mineforever (Jan 31, 2013)

I don't know if you have PTSD or not....but you do show the signs of as per as on who has been cheated on. You has ve s fesr of being cheated on snd of trusting. I would recommend you get IC to help you deal with your trust issues so you csn have a better chance at a next relationship.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Remains (Jan 24, 2012)

I think the signs you display are severe anxiety, amongst other things. Which is understandable in one sense, though are overly severe in another. This seems a pretty major problem to me and you need help. It happened 8 years ago, and you were 17. This is young. And yet it still affects you to such a degree that it is ruining your current relationships.

Many people have been cheated on at some point, but there becomes a point in which they come to terms with it. You still haven't it seems. 

I imagine that issue may have always been there, and your cheating gf just brought those problems to the surface. These problems of extreme jealousy and control are often linked to loss experienced in the childhood. Or maybe you have been taught by a parent that this is the way to behave?

Whichever way up, you cannot control others. You can only control you. You have to let go. The more you cling to your partner in fear the less attractive you are, the more you suffocate her, the more you push her away. Your fears will be a self fulfilling prophecy. You need to let go. Establish good boundaries and let go. 

And get help.


----------

